# Sad Night.. :(



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

This is Mookeemans girlfriend Amber. I raise doves. I had two in the house in a breeding cage so that they could lay for me over the winter. Anyways. The door on their cage has a latch designed to put some kind of lock or peg through. I didnt have it locked I just had the tab flipped over. Tyler and I had fallen asleep on the couch and he woke up shortly after 1 am to the sound of wings lapping and a crash. He turned on the light and caught my cat killing my male dove. Just as he grabbed ahold of my naughty feline, he died. My hen landed safely on a shelf. She was pretty shooken up. We have no idea how he got up there but the cage is locked now!  Dumb kitty..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am so terribly sorry to hear this, and it is an extremely hard way to learn a lesson.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mookeeman said:


> This is Mookeemans girlfriend Amber. I raise doves. I had two in the house in a breeding cage so that they could lay for me over the winter. Anyways.
> 
> *The door on their cage has a latch designed to put some kind of lock or peg through. I didnt have it locked I just had the tab flipped over.*
> 
> Tyler and I had fallen asleep on the couch and he woke up shortly after 1 am to the sound of wings lapping and a crash. He turned on the light and caught my cat killing my male dove. Just as he grabbed ahold of *my naughty feline*, he died. My hen landed safely on a shelf. She was pretty shooken up. We have no idea how he got up there but the cage is locked now!  *Dumb kitty*..


I am very sorry to hear about your dove. 
I hope your little hen is doing OK.

Just curious: Why are you calling your _cat_ 'naughty' and 'dumb'?


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm sorry about your dove. It is always a challenge to keep birds in a household with cats. I've lost two parakeets to cats over the years, both times during the confusion of moving from one house to another. However this is not the fault of the cat who is following the natural instincts of a predator. Human error is the cause, but mistakes can happen even under the best of circumstances. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes the hen seems to be much better today then she was lastnight. Im not blaming Ozzy half as bad as Tyler is, I know he was just doing what he was born to. Even though It'd be nice if he'd catch mice instead.. Im calling him naughty because what he did was bad.. and he really is a dumb kitty. I think hes inbred. Doesnt mean I love him any less. I rescued him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mookeeman said:


> Yes the hen seems to be much better today then she was lastnight. Im not blaming Ozzy half as bad as Tyler is, I know he was just doing what he was born to. Even though It'd be nice if he'd catch mice instead.. Im calling him naughty because what he did was bad.. and he really is a dumb kitty. I think hes inbred. Doesnt mean I love him any less. I rescued him.


just wondering what does a cat do to be considered dumb?...I have worked at a vet hospital for a long time and have never come across one that would be considered dumb. I have seen unhealthy, hurt, inbred, malnourished, and ones that are not quiet right, but dumb?.. I have not seen...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure when he is referring to the "dumb kitty" he probably is referring to himself for not locking the latch. Its was a hard lesson learned. I hope the female will get another mate. min


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mindy said:


> I'm sure when he is referring to the "dumb kitty" he probably is referring to himself for not locking the latch. min


I don't think so. She actually says the kitty *is* dumb.



mookeeman said:


> *and he really is a dumb kitty.*


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was saying, its easier to blame someone else for your mistake. So she was saying dumb kitty, when she actually should be calling herself dumb, but just can't.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not ask the question to affend mookieman's gal, I really was just wondering what the cat does.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

...wow. Honestly. Calling him a dumb kitty was meant as being "bad kitty" or "unpredictable kitty", considering he had never ever looked at my doves once. He was far more interested in the budgies. ALSO my doves were high on a cabitnet with no real access , hense why we can't figure out how the heck he got up there in the first place. No Im not calling myself dumb, nor do I need to. Ive read alot of the forums on here and think that some of you are just alittle too dramatic. More then some of you. I just told the story because it was something exciting and sad, and this being a bird forum I thought I could share. Then again "dumb kitty" has me frowned upon? What do you think I beat the cat? Or didnt feed him? Or shunned him? No.. He was treated as usual. Im not even mad at him. Calling him a dumb kitty was meant as a tisk tisk. Not as a 'my cat cant do algebra therefore he is stupid'. But anyways there is no more need to comment on the loss of my dove. Im over it, the hen will be mated up shortly. Thanks to everyone who had him in their thoughts.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mookeeman said:


> ...wow. Honestly. Calling him a dumb kitty was meant as being "bad kitty" or "unpredictable kitty", considering he had never ever looked at my doves once. He was far more interested in the budgies. ALSO my doves were high on a cabitnet with no real access , hense why we can't figure out how the heck he got up there in the first place. No Im not calling myself dumb, nor do I need to. Ive read alot of the forums on here and think that some of you are just alittle too dramatic. More then some of you. I just told the story because it was something exciting and sad, and this being a bird forum I thought I could share. Then again "dumb kitty" has me frowned upon? What do you think I beat the cat? Or didnt feed him? Or shunned him? No.. He was treated as usual. Im not even mad at him. Calling him a dumb kitty was meant as a tisk tisk. Not as a 'my cat cant do algebra therefore he is stupid'. But anyways there is no more need to comment on the loss of my dove. Im over it, the hen will be mated up shortly. Thanks to everyone who had him in their thoughts.


LOL, well that should sum it up, I'm sorry, but your post made me giggle 
But I am sorry about your bird.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very well said Mookeemans girlfriend. Again sorry for your loss. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mookeeman said:


> ...wow. Honestly. Calling him a dumb kitty was meant as being "bad kitty" or "unpredictable kitty", considering he had never ever looked at my doves once. He was far more interested in the budgies. ALSO my doves were high on a cabitnet with no real access , hense why we can't figure out how the heck he got up there in the first place. No Im not calling myself dumb, nor do I need to. Ive read alot of the forums on here and think that some of you are just alittle too dramatic. More then some of you. I just told the story because it was something exciting and sad, and this being a bird forum I thought I could share. Then again "dumb kitty" has me frowned upon? What do you think I beat the cat? Or didnt feed him? Or shunned him? No.. He was treated as usual. Im not even mad at him. Calling him a dumb kitty was meant as a tisk tisk. Not as a 'my cat cant do algebra therefore he is stupid'. But anyways there is no more need to comment on the loss of my dove. Im over it, the hen will be mated up shortly. Thanks to everyone who had him in their thoughts.


oh, so he really is not a dumb cat?, as in not so bright?...I thought that is what you meant when you said he was inbred...not sure what that had to do with anything then? anyway if it meant tisk tisk, it was not clear...sorry for the confusion.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice pigeon ... lovely 

... i dont like cat .. the same thing happen to me before .. now i dislike cat 4 life


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

blongboy, you don't like cats because of you neglecting to keep your birds safe. It isn't the cats fault. It would be your fault. Cats are doing what they think they should do. Nothing more nothing less. I have 12 cats and pigeons and I love them both. Just not together. min


----------

